# Sweetwater Lake



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anyone know if Sweetwater Lake has a public access (Sweetwater Lake, just north of Devil's lake)?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I do not think sweetwater does. Chain Lakes which is just to the east of Lake Alice would be a better bet, it has a outlet on the south side where someone could drop a duckboat in. I'm sure the farmers in the area wouldn't mind either. Everyone in that area it pretty understanding.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I think you can drop a boat in at Belgarde bridge.....the Sweetwater/Dry lake stuff is tied up pretty tight....


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I live about 5 miles from Sweetwater/Morrison Lakes. I used to hunt it quite often, but it's been taken over by NR. Very few residents mess with it anymore (often times it's difficult to cross Belgarde Bridge due to the number of trucks parked on both sides of the road). There's no public access, so folks drop boats in off the side of the bridge. The landowner who has the land up to the bridge doesn't make an issue of it. The bank is not too high but fairly steep. I could wrestle an empty 14' jonboat up & down by myself...


----------

